# Largest Whitetail I have ever seen



## TroutMaster76 (Jun 19, 2005)

We took this deer in Hall County - by far the largest whitetail I have ever seen in person. My Dad & I are both pretty big guys - 6'3" & over 250 lbs, this deer was bigger than us by far. Processor looked at the jawbone & aged him at 7 1/2. He had really good mass & was over 18" wide, but the body size was by far the most impressive feature. The meat (just meat) we dropped off at the processor alone was almost 100 pounds. 

Any guesses on weight??


----------



## Ancuegar (Jul 5, 2012)

and he is a big 7! even awesomer! congrats on that beast of a deer. hope you didnt have to drag him out!


----------



## WacknStack (Nov 6, 2014)

Ive seen a few like that up in Illinois. The neck is ridiculous. My guess would be 250-275 tops. Ive only seen a few go 300


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

I put him in the 185-190 class on the hoof.


Heck of a buck.


John


----------



## TroutMaster76 (Jun 19, 2005)

*one more*

Notice all the ratchets & ropes holding him up.... the first rope snapped when we tried to lift him up.


----------



## RonnieS (Jan 1, 2010)

I've seen 2 like that from Montana. They field dressed 243 and 267.


----------



## HELOLT (Aug 1, 2013)

very nice, congrats


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Great mass on that old bruiser. Thanks for the pics. Baker


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

wow, what a HORSE , nice!


----------



## Texasgirl44 (May 18, 2012)

Wow ~ that is awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

Seems to be around 255 lbs, but that is only a guess.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

looks to be around 250-265 lbs. a bruiser for sure 
I seen a southern Michigan buck hit the scales at 295 dressed he was a horse ! he was around 345 live weight .. wild buck corn fed ...


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I'm just glad that I didn't have to load him in the Ranger by myself 

Super deer buddy, congratulations.

TH


----------



## LoneStarRusticFurniture (Oct 7, 2014)

Wow! Congrats! Nice pics.


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

Were you hunting between Turkey and Estelline?


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

That's a Brute, Congrats !


----------



## TroutMaster76 (Jun 19, 2005)

@DEXTER - yes, do you or have you hunted there?


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Very cool browtines! Glad you got the saddle off before the photos.....What a hoss, congrats!


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

Very nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## outtotrout09 (Apr 21, 2009)

Love that part of Texas! Great deer and congrats!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Nice buck!!


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

dumb question: are most mature bucks up there that size, or is he just a freak? I spent some time up there, and I would have never thought they had the body size like that.


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

TroutMaster76 said:


> @DEXTER - yes, do you or have you hunted there?


Yes was on a lease there years ago. Never did see any white tail though. Took couple decent mulies. Have my own place north west of Silverton now.


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

Usually the does we kill are around 100-125 and boned out 25-30 pounds. So my guess would be some where nearing the 300 mark


----------



## msf62000 (Aug 24, 2007)

So what did this deer weigh?


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

Probably has macrourus WT blood.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

KIKO said:


> Probably has macrourus WT blood.


Had to look it up, but, according to this map, all Texas Whitetails are of that subspecies.

http://www.whitetailslam.com/slam-bucks/south-central-plains-whitetail


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Thats awesome!!


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

*Wow*

Sure that's not a mule deer?


----------



## wycwby (May 19, 2012)

Dang good buck.


----------



## snapper tapper (Dec 21, 2006)

We get an avg. of 90-100lbs of deboned meat on a 250-260lb deer,So I would say 250-260, and we weigh all our deer.


----------

